# Vapes



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

This is very much off-topic and *mods* if need be please delete this. I wasn’t sure of the rules about it. 

I’m an ex-smoker. I use an electronic ***arette. There are many opinions on that but I personally feel it has saved my lungs and my life. Do any of the fellas that do the same know if aliexpress will ship right to your door? My unit is breaking and I live out of town. Those that are aware will know of the problem there that I’m having with shipping. I noticed they’re still available on aliexpress though. If not I’m open to PM’s for information on that topic. Thanks kindly.
Ryan


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Youre not alone man. Luckily Ive got a couple of shops down the road. Haven't had to use online yet

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Yeah, it’s a mess. If I really got into the issue I’d probably get angry. I think there's some sketchy stuff afoot. Regardless, this things pod is about to break so I might need to just do the brick and mortar store and pay 5 times too much lol


----------



## wolfboi823 (May 11, 2021)

That's why sometimes a box mod is the way too go. Sure it's a little pricey but with the right set up, a small soldering iron, and a bit of stuff you can make repairs and such. However that's not everyone's cup of tea. I did move on from it when I got out of the military, mostly because of my son. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

wolfboi823 said:


> That's why sometimes a box mod is the way too go. Sure it's a little pricey but with the right set up, a small soldering iron, and a bit of stuff you can make repairs and such. However that's not everyone's cup of tea. I did move on from it when I got out of the military, mostly because of my son.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


I used to use one but it drank up the fluid too quickly. I don’t use the cartridge type though. I can still add my own liquid.


----------



## wolfboi823 (May 11, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> I used to use one but it drank up the fluid too quickly. I don’t use the cartridge type though. I can still add my own liquid.


That's fair. It did eat the liquids hard. Especially if you tune to high heat and big clouds. Which was my thing. I like a little burnt flavor sometimes. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

wolfboi823 said:


> I like a little burnt flavor sometimes.


Lmao 🤢🤢


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> This is very much off topic and *mods* if need be please delete this and I mean no breach of the rules or disrespect. This is my community for the most part and I just wasn’t sure where else to go.
> 
> I’m an ex-smoker. I use an electronic ***arette. There are many opinions on that but I personally feel it has saved my lungs and my life. Do any of the fellas that do the same know if aliexpress will ship right to your door? My unit is breaking and I live out of town. Those that are aware will know of the problem there that I’m having with shipping. I noticed they’re still available on aliexpress though. If not I’m open to PM’s for information on that topic. Thanks kindly.
> Ryan


Are you looking for a battery?


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

We get our Canadian vapes pretty quick lol 😂 range couple hours to overnight depending how close to a city you are


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Jcharmin92 said:


> Are you looking for a battery?


Nah I was just going to buy a whole new kit. The one I have, the pod is refillable but breaks after about a year just from use, and it used to be cheap enough just to buy a new one online but new rules classify anything related to ecigs the same as a cigarette, which they won’t ship. That means all the hardware too. The shipping rule only really applies to USPS but all the other main carriers took the rule up “voluntarily” even though it’s not illegal in any way for them. Now thinking about it I realize that my aliexpress order would probably just get held at customs because no one would ship it stateside. Not sure why I didn’t think of that before. Also, knowing aliexpress it’d likely be counterfeit which can pose safety risks. There are some new courier services out there but they aren’t set up to deliver in my area. It’s just a frustrating, costly hurdle for me and others. It’s a messy, convoluted issue. It had popped into my head to ask here because prior to coming here I hadn’t ever heard of aliexpress. I live under a rock though lol.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Port boy said:


> We get our Canadian vapes pretty quick lol 😂 range couple hours to overnight depending how close to a city you are
> View attachment 356189


Dang you Jason!! 😂. …ooh blueberry!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

So out of curiosity how does USPS know what is being shipped in an Overnight or 3-day package unless you tell them? I've been in USPS sorting stations and unless a package breaks open or smells like 30kilos of Hashish or Rotten Chicken Hearts then those boxes are just flying through the system. Back in the early days of my own Specialized Business Practices I would hollow out a jar of Peanut Butter and fill it with Natural Pain Remedies and mail them all over the world from my parents' home in NorCal. Free enterprise is no longer free it seems.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

MOJAVE MO said:


> So out of curiosity how does USPS know what is being shipped in an overnight or 3-day package unless you tell them? I've been in USPS sorting stations and unless a package breaks open or smells like 30kilos of Hashish or Rotten Chicken Hearts then those boxes are just flying through the system. Back in the early days of my own Specialized Business Practices I would hollow out a jar of Peanut Butter and fill it with Natural Pain Remedies and mail them all over the world from my parents' home in NorCal. Free enterprise is no longer free it seems.


On that I really don’t know. I’m guessing anything coming from a known vape company is just flat out refused by the post office? You’re right though it really won’t stop anything, it’ll just go underground I’m sure. You’ll just start seeing vape products labeled as paperweights lol


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Sandstorm said:


> Dang you Jason!! 😂. …ooh blueberry!


38 flavours 🤭🇨🇦


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Strange because the pens or gummy’s or mushrooms 🍄 or any other thc products come in the mail here . The stuff government sells you have to sign for but so many online places it just ends up you mail box


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Are you trying to give him a hint? 🤣 Like steal all his vape supplies... come he11 or high water?


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

How do you pay 💰 for the e-cigarettes. Here we have etransfers so all you need is the bank the person is using and a email and the cash goes your account to there’s . You have to add a security question that’s it . We do it all the time at work say someone gets the crew takeout and a guy has no cash he just etransfers it to you


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Sean Khan said:


> View attachment 356192
> 
> Are you trying to give him a hint? 🤣 Like steal all his vape supplies... come he11 or high water?


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

The sparrow company just down the road from me they make nice picks 🤘🏻The triple peak (Bogotá ) works sweat even with a few security pins in the mix


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Ooooo.... VERY nice!

I get it. People vape and hooka to relax. People also pick locks to relax.

Some pick for profit and health but lets not go there......









Lockpicking - Another Great Skill Set


I am but a humble amateur most of my kit include handmade picks from repurposed hacksaw blades, files & allen wrenches. I also have a few cheapo sets from China which actually work quite well for hobby picking or simple tasks. Anyone, anyone?  Sent from my LM-X210APM using...




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

I got a big set of car rockers in shop have a Chevy on the gm 6 rocked a lot locks open . What you think of the tumbler jiggers and the comb picks


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Port boy said:


> What you think of the tumbler jiggers and the comb picks


The jigglers never fail and they are FAST. Like in the video you saw my car open more than once in under half a minute.

The comb picks are useless so far. But I keep collecting.

I am not too good with other kind of picks ... like I'll open a lock but not if I am being chased by big dogs... "Don't look at the dogs, work the lock, don't look at the dogs, work the lock..."

The jigglers and the battery powered pick gun are my favorites.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

My rockers are way different than yours but work well . Mine hard get now but with all the new keys new vehicles not much good anymore for cars .


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Port boy said:


> Strange because the pens or gummy’s or mushrooms 🍄 or any other thc products come in the mail here . The stuff government sells you have to sign for but so many online places it just ends up you mail box


Doesn’t work with the thc things here since it’s not legal across all 50 states. I’m sure it’d make shipping a bear! 
These are just nicotine products though. There was no problem until a few months ago when they slid in a couple new laws.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Port boy said:


> How do you pay 💰 for the e-cigarettes. Here we have etransfers so all you need is the bank the person is using and a email and the cash goes your account to there’s . You have to add a security question that’s it . We do it all the time at work say someone gets the crew takeout and a guy has no cash he just etransfers it to you


Used to be PayPal or credit card for online. You’d have to pass an age verification process when you’d make an account with whatever store which is why the shipping thing makes even less sense. It was restricted from minors. No, this all has to do with big business trying to corner the market. They passed a bunch of rules hurting the brick and mortar stores too. It’s turned into a big game of cat and mouse.
If you get bored read up on it. It’s pretty interesting what’s going on, although I told myself I wouldn’t bring that up here and did anyway lol


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Those lock pics are awesome!!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Sandstorm said:


> Used to be PayPal or credit card for online. You’d have to pass an age verification process when you’d make an account with whatever store which is why the shipping thing makes even less sense. It was restricted from minors. No this all has to do with big business trying to corner the market. They passed a bunch of rules hurting the brick and mortar stores too. It’s turned into a big game of cat and mouse.


Ya the online guys here are outside the law 100% the cannabis law is you have to buy from government approved places and all edibles are 10 gm or less THC . But there so many they can’t stop it . That’s why no PayPal or credit card . All etransfers or Bitcoin


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Port boy said:


> Ya the online guys here are outside the law 100% the cannabis law is you have to buy from government approved places and all edibles are 10 gm or less THC . But there so many they can’t stop it . That’s why no PayPal or credit card . All etransfers or Bitcoin


Ahh ok


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Port boy said:


> My rockers are way different than yours


Yeah.. I don't have these. The jigglers I have can also be found online using google image search. Download and use as a template... paste on a hacksaw blade and grind to shape.

As for the topic.... until Sandstorm gets his stuff, he can watch an ASMR vaping video. ASMR videos are for hypnotizing yourself and going to sleep. Works best with headphones.... ten minutes and I collapse.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Sean Khan said:


> Yeah.. I don't have these. The jigglers I have can also be found online using google image search. Download and use as a template... paste on a hacksaw blade and grind to shape.
> 
> As for the topic.... until Sandstorm gets his stuff, he can watch an ASMR vaping video. ASMR videos are for hypnotizing yourself and going to sleep. Works best with headphones.... ten minutes and I collapse.


Well here Sean lol this is my asmr comeback 🤣🤣 15 minutes of ASMRnold saying “Get to the choppa”


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

So bad it's actually good! 🤣


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Nice set. I had a buddy in highschool that made his own from saw blades lol. He put hours into it and never used them once haha.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Be careful if you scroll past that Arnold thing it auto plays and scares the crap out of you. 
Yeah locksmithing was always an interest of mine. I never wanted to be a locksmith, I was just fascinated with how the mechanisms work. I think I might have said something like that in that thread Sean linked.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Jcharmin92 said:


> Nice set. I had a buddy in highschool that made his own from saw blades lol. He put hours into it and never used them once haha.


I made probably hundreds of them but be honest would I do it again? Maybe a triple peak or in a bind but you buy them less 5 dollars a pick lol not even worth them time .


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Port boy said:


> I made probably hundreds of them but be honest would I do it again? Maybe a triple peak or in a bind but you buy them less 5 dollars a pick lol not even worth them time
> View attachment 356246


Lol that's what I was thinking when he was making them. He was on house arrest for bringing Mary Jane and a half gallon of crown to school in the 9th grade for a party after school lmao. He was making lock picks and doing macrame and all sorts of stuff haha he was getting real crafty with all of that time he had.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Sandstorm said:


> Be careful if you scroll past that Arnold thing it auto plays and scares the crap out of you.
> Yeah locksmithing was always an interest of mine. I never wanted to be a locksmith, I was just fascinated with how the mechanisms work. I think I might have said something like that in that thread Sean linked.


I need a new job lol I hate switching shifts and ones that are 12 hours long 🤷‍♂️Hey you ever seen the high security side bar locks now that’s a talented person that get them open .


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Port boy said:


> I made probably hundreds of them but be honest would I do it again? Maybe a triple peak or in a bind but you buy them less 5 dollars a pick lol not even worth them time .
> View attachment 356246


I want to get one of those sets with the see through locks so I can see what’s going on inside. I found out how ineffective safes are when I was about 25. The electronic combo pad shorted out and my old man popped that thing open with a crowbar in about 5 seconds. I spent 300 dollars on that thing! Lol


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Port boy said:


> I need a new job lol I hate switching shifts and ones that are 12 hours long 🤷‍♂️Hey you ever seen the high security side bar locks now that’s a talented person that get them open .


No I don’t think I have. I’ll have to Google it.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Jcharmin92 said:


> Lol that's what I was thinking when he was making them. He was on house arrest for bringing Mary Jane and a half gallon of crown to school in the 9th grade for a party after school lmao. He was making lock picks and doing macrame and all sorts of stuff haha he was getting real crafty with all of that time he had.


Lol somehow house arrest and lock pick manufacturer seem odd . I get this ankle bracelet off you watch or his mom and dad locked up the liquor cabinet


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Sandstorm said:


> I want to get one of those sets with the see through locks so I can see what’s going on inside. I found out how ineffective safes are when I was about 25. The electronic combo pad shorted out and my old man popped that thing open with a crowbar in about 5 seconds. I spent 300 dollars on that thing! Lol


Goggle rare earth magnet and a sock opening safe . The guy figured it out was not liked by the safe company


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Port boy said:


> Lol somehow house arrest and lock pick manufacturer seem odd . I get this ankle bracelet off you watch or his mom and dad locked up the liquor cabinet


Lmao he was wild man now he's got 2 kids and a wife and is a commercial pilot haha. He's the smartest person I've ever met but dumb as hell. But yeah it was real weird and odd for sure lol.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Well this convo went off the rails didn’t it? lol almost as bad as a conversation with me in real life! 😂


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> Well this convo went off the rails didn’t it? lol almost as bad as a conversation with me in real life! 😂


Haha mybad brother. It happens lol!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Jcharmin92 said:


> Lmao he was wild man now he's got 2 kids and a wife and is a commercial pilot haha. He's the smartest person I've ever met but dumb as hell. But yeah it was real weird and odd for sure lol.


That’s what you have love about people 😁 some just go the flow others say no there a better way . I grow up in the mechanics world some guys just do it the way everyone does it then there’s the guy do it half time with his tricks lol . I known few guys chev send people there ask how he doing certain jobs so fast and you think he tell them haha not for a price he just tell them you figure it out you guys made the car


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Sandstorm said:


> Well this convo went off the rails didn’t it? lol almost as bad as a conversation with me in real life! 😂


Lol ok with the Vape problem here’s I do 😁 open a fake Instagram account hash tag new Vape laws suck , Vape USA , Vape my body my choice stuff like that . Show pics of your vape stuff or you puffing one . I bet you get 50 people messaging you with vape stuff for sale . Play the game dude it’s easy


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Port boy said:


> Lol ok with the Vape problem here’s I do 😁 open a fake Instagram account hash tag new Vape laws suck , Vape USA , Vape my body my choice stuff like that . Show pics of your vape stuff or you puffing one . I bet you get 50 people messaging you with vape stuff for sale . Play the game dude it’s easy


Haha you know that’s not a bad idea!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Sandstorm said:


> Haha you know that’s not a bad idea!


I have an account with my slingshot stuff and the people sell mosaic pins or knives or buds or fake money is just crazy . I don’t even look at request messages anymore. If you answer one they are one you like a fat kid on a smarties. Like every couple weeks lol sure it work man


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Sounds like a good way to get your CC info stolen too 😂


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ya you have a point delete it


----------

